

Doconce - Document Once Include Everywhere [LaTeX,HTML5,PDF,Doc and more] - X4
http://code.google.com/p/doconce/wiki/Tutorial

======
X4
___Note: Users are strongly encouraged to use the most recent software in the
Mercurial repository and not the tarballs._ __

